# 2006 Trek 1000! (used price?)



## picassomoon (Apr 22, 2011)

_www . trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2006/archive/1000

Frame Alpha SL Aluminum
Fork Bontrager, carbon
Wheels Alloy hubs; Alex alloy rims w/eyelets
Tires Bontrager Select, 700x25c
Shifters Shimano Sora STI, 8 speed
Front Derailleur Shimano 2203
Rear Derailleur Shimano Tiagra
Crank Bontrager Sport 52/42/30
Cassette SRAM 850 12-26, 8 speed
Pedals Alloy/nylon road w/clips and straps
Saddle Bontrager Race Lux
Seat Post Bontrager Carbon
Handlebars Bontrager Sport
Stem Bontrager Select, 17 degree
Headset Aheadset Slimstak w/semi-cartridge bearings, sealed
Brakeset Alloy dual pivot w/Shimano Sora STI levers_

Craigs List ad claims great condition, aside from scratches on the downtube, and low miles. Of course, on CL everything was ridden once in a parking lot for 5 minutes then garaged for years or something right?

Anyway, asking $500 OBO. I haven't been to look at the bike. Looks like a $690 original MSRP, which probably means it went for like 600 or a bit less at a shop.

Thoughts? Fair price for me to offer? Am I wrong or does $500 seem steep?

Thanks as always. Eventually I'll buy a road bike and stop posting threads.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

steep for a 5 year old bike


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Even with low miles, that is steep. I would not pay more than 50% of original retail on a bike that old, even in great condition.


----------



## picassomoon (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, apparently they dont want to go under 400, I just offered 350. Claiming excellent condition. I don't feel like driving an hour to see it and check the fit so I might just let this one go.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

picassomoon said:


> Well, apparently they dont want to go under 400, I just offered 350. Claiming excellent condition. I don't feel like driving an hour to see it and check the fit so I might just let this one go.


Even if the bike was in excellent condition, IMO your offer was a good one. 

Don't fret over posting about bikes of interest. Better to be slow at this purchase and get it right than be quiick and get it wrong. Just stay focused on your intended uses, sizing and fit and you'll do fine.


----------



## picassomoon (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, still working with this one. Seller claiming its like new in most respects (except those frame scratches I guess) and going to get some better more close up pics and maybe meet me halfway to take a look.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Stick to your guns. Assuming the fit is right and the bike's in as good a shape as advertised, your offer of $350 is a fair one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

picassomoon said:


> Well, still working with this one. *Seller claiming its like new in most respects (except those frame scratches* I guess) and going to get some better more close up pics and maybe meet me halfway to take a look.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Sorry, and I'm really not trying to be an obstructionist here, but how can someone claim a bike is in great/ like new condition _except for frame scratches_?? Doesn't there mere presence dictate that the bike _isn't_ in great/ like new condition? 

I cycle just like Lance Armstrong, except that he goes faster.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

I paid 200 for my 2003 2 years ago if that helps your reference point at all.


----------

